# [Solucionado] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 51

## Fitap

Hola foro,

tengo repetidos mensajes en dmesg como el del asunto, les dejo algunos.

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ dmesg | grep usb

[  395.431418] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 40 using ehci-pci

[  395.687426] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 41 using ehci-pci

[  396.199454] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 43 using ehci-pci

[  396.455379] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 44 using ehci-pci

[  396.711404] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 45 using ehci-pci

[  396.787497] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  397.223397] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 47 using ehci-pci

[  397.991347] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 50 using ehci-pci

[  398.247326] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 51 using ehci-pci

[  398.503358] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 52 using ehci-pci

[  398.759340] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 53 using ehci-pci

[  399.015322] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 54 using ehci-pci

[  399.100327] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  399.527265] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 55 using ehci-pci

[  399.612320] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  399.798277] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  399.972298] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 56 using ehci-pci

[  400.057269] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  400.243237] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  400.417230] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[  400.827243] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 57, error -71

[  400.900254] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 58 using ehci-pci

[  401.310206] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 58, error -71

[  401.310436] usb 1-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

```

Esto es lo que tengo en mi notebook

```

[    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0x4, date = 2013-06-28

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.7.0 (fitap@gentoo-nb) (gcc version 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.5, pie-0.6.4) ) #3 SMP Sat Jul 30 12:1

5:34 ART 2016

[    0.000000] Command line: \vmlinuz-4.7.0 

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ sudo lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Core Processor DRAM Controller

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

   Kernel modules: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem

   Kernel driver in use: intel ips

   Kernel modules: intel_ips

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 5f)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 2x2 AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Standard SD Host Controller

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MS Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms

   Kernel modules: jmb38x_ms

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. xD Host Controller

04:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: jme

   Kernel modules: jme

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ lsusb -v

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0020 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0089

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

    Port indicators

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.07

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.7.0 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0507 highspeed power suspend enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x13d3 IMC Networks

  idProduct          0x5130 Integrated Webcam

  bcdDevice           12.11

  iManufacturer           2 Sonix Technology Co., Ltd.

  iProduct                1 USB 2.0 Camera

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          569

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               4 USB Camera

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB Camera

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength          103

        dwClockFrequency       15.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               5

        iTerminal               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {7033f028-1163-2e4a-ba2c-6890eb334016}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          3

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0x1f

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 5

        guidExtensionCode         {3fae1228-d7bc-114e-a357-6f1edef7d61d}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          4

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000177f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x 0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               6

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      323

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       2

        bStillCaptureMethod                 0

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       1

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                6

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 24576000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  8110080

        dwMaxBitRate                 48660480

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                  6144000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                  2027520

        dwMaxBitRate                 12165120

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                  1536000

        dwMaxBitRate                  9216000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 24576000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0080  1x 128 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1320  3x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0002

  (Bus Powered)

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0020 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0089

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

    Port indicators

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0501 highspeed power connect

   Port 2: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.07

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.7.0 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1a.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ lsusb -t

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/8p, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

```

Que puede ser? problemas de hardware o software?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Sat Aug 13, 2016 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Lo primero mirar el kernel.

device drivers usb support

----------

## Fitap

Tengo soporte para USB en kernel.

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB | grep -i support

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

```

----------

## cameta

Normalmente se tiene esto

```
<*>     xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support                               

<*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<*>     OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support   

       <*>       OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers

<*>     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

----------

## Fitap

```

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USBIP_VHCI_HCD=m

```

Me suena a problemas con el hardware.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

¿Te son operativos los USB?

----------

## Fitap

Si cameta, los USB son operativos, es muy probrable segun lo que estuve viendo por internet que puede ser un problema de hardware, quizas mi notebook este necesitando un reballing, no lo se, esperemos que no, sin embargo la distro me funciona sin ningun problemas por el momento.

Sigo buscando como encontrar la solucion.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Para descartarlo puedes probar con una knoppix. Es una linux live cd.

----------

## cameta

Este error puede significar que tus USB funcionen como 1.1, es decir más lentos que el caballo del malo.

----------

## Fitap

Pude capturar lo que una vez vi  en ese port.

```
[   74.504645] usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[   81.849652] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 33 using ehci-pci

[   81.936018] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=8086, idProduct=0186

[   81.936024] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   81.936028] usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250

[   81.936031] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

[  163.854755] usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 33

[  164.031532] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci-pci

[  164.117342] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=8086, idProduct=0186

[  164.117349] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  164.117353] usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250

[  164.117356] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

```

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Cuando conectas un dispositivo USB a un puerto, el kernel lo numera y lo identifica. Entonces, según cómo se ha identificado el dispositivo, el kernel busca un driver adecuado.

Puedes probar con el programa usb viewer (usbview) a ver qué dispositivos USB tienes instalados.  Los que no se hayan podido enumerar no saldrán, los que se hayan enumerado correctamente saldrán en negro si tienen el driver cargado y en rojo si no lo tienen

Por los mensajes veo que el sistema no es capaz de enumerar un dispositivo USB. En ese caso, el dispositivo no saldrá en un lsusb.

```
fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ dmesg | grep usb

[  395.431418] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 40 using ehci-pci

[  395.687426] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 41 using ehci-pci

[  396.199454] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 43 using ehci-pci

[  396.455379] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 44 using ehci-pci

[  396.711404] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 45 using ehci-pci

[  396.787497] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  397.223397] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 47 using ehci-pci

[  397.991347] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 50 using ehci-pci

[  398.247326] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 51 using ehci-pci

[  398.503358] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 52 using ehci-pci

[  398.759340] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 53 using ehci-pci

[  399.015322] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 54 using ehci-pci

[  399.100327] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  399.527265] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 55 using ehci-pci

[  399.612320] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  399.798277] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  399.972298] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 56 using ehci-pci

[  400.057269] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  400.243237] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[  400.417230] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[  400.827243] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 57, error -71

[  400.900254] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 58 using ehci-pci

[  401.310206] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 58, error -71

[  401.310436] usb 1-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

```

Las líneas como esta:

 [  398.759340] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 53 using ehci-pci

dicen que ha detectado un nuevo dispositivo USB y le ha asignado determinado número, en este caso el 53. 

Cuando pone

[  400.417230] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[  400.827243] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 57, error -71

parece que se ha producido un error en la enumeración del dispositivo (no sé que significa exactamente el error de que no acepte la dirección), pero parece que la identificación va fallando y va asignando al dispositivo un número tras otro.

Finalmente la línea que dice:

[  401.310436] usb 1-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

indica que hay un dispositivo que no ha podido enumerarse. Por tanto, lsusb no lo mostrará porque no ha podido sder identificado.

Lo de USB 1-1.1 no se refiere a la versión de USB sino al puerto. Por ejemplo en mi sistema me salen cosas como:

[    7.640012] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

Por último, por tus mensajes veo que sólo tienes una webcam conectada por USB. Si tienes algún otro cacharro conectado por USB, como un lector de tarjetas, puede ser el que da el problema.

Si encuentras el dispositivo que falla, intenta desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar. Algunos dispositivos USB, como el infame módem de 56K USB Diamond SupraMax en una de sus versiones, no sólo era un winmódem inútil en Linux, sino que además tenía este problema: si encendías el PC con él conectado, no lo detectaba, tenías que enchufarlo después de iniciar el ordenador. por lo visto es un fallo de diseño de hardware del dispositivo USB que hace que cuando la BIOS del sistema enumera los dispositivos USB al iniciarse, todavía no esté listo y no se pueda enumerar. El problema ocurría, por tanto, incluso en Windows. Sí, los dispositivos USB conectados al inicar el PC los enumera la BIOS, si no no se podría, por ejemplo, entrar en el setup con un teclado USB.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias pcmaster asi es como parece decir estos mensajes, fijate que se canso de enumerarlo. Es algun hardware que no esta funcionando, sospecho de la bahia USB del lado derecho de la notebook, porque me ha desconectado alguna vez un pendrive, voy a revisar ocularmente como esta ese puerto.

```
[ 5019.369938] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 102 using ehci-pci

[ 5019.739969] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 103 using ehci-pci

[ 5019.995096] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 104 using ehci-pci

[ 5020.252026] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 105 using ehci-pci

[ 5020.508035] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 106 using ehci-pci

[ 5021.019972] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 108 using ehci-pci

[ 5021.105012] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5021.531998] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 109 using ehci-pci

[ 5021.616970] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5021.803981] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5022.104979] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 111 using ehci-pci

[ 5022.189982] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5022.376025] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5022.550021] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 112 using ehci-pci

[ 5022.635054] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5022.821031] usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 5022.995995] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 113 using ehci-pci

[ 5023.406084] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 113, error -71

[ 5023.479064] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 114 using ehci-pci

[ 5023.889079] usb 1-1.1: device not accepting address 114, error -71

[ 5023.889191] usb 1-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

```

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Un simple lsusb, sin parámetros, te mostrará la lista de dispositivos conectados. Si tienes algún lector de tarjetas debería salir algo como:

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05e3:0716 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Multislot Card Reader/Writer

El ID  05e3:0716 se corresponde a la identificación del dispositivo (fabricante:dispositivo).

ya nos contarás.

----------

## Fitap

Hola pcmaster, gracias por la sugerencia, sabia como localizar el vendor:product, aqui dejo unos outputs por si alguno se le ocurre algo mas.

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ dmesg | grep USB

[    0.563965] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    1.002867] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.003119] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.012632] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.012720] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.012737] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.013116] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.013956] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.023644] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.023763] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.023780] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.024165] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.024509] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.024599] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.024856] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for generic

[    1.091308] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.314736] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.325664] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.429405] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    1.429410] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.429968] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.440202] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    1.440207] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.440705] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.718702] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    1.828495] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5130

[    1.828500] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    1.828503] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB 2.0 Camera

[   90.275296] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 101 using ehci-pci

[  129.433436] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[  148.899476] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 82 using ehci-pci

[  157.336507] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 115 using ehci-pci

[  173.475581] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 54 using ehci-pci

[  174.233588] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[  177.816609] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 71 using ehci-pci

[  178.339615] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 73 using ehci-pci

[  329.115363] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 42 using ehci-pci

[  332.710330] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 56 using ehci-pci

[  338.086296] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 77 using ehci-pci

[  363.942447] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 54 using ehci-pci

[  381.094494] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 121 using ehci-pci

[  384.422519] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

[  394.150586] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 48 using ehci-pci

[  399.014601] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 67 using ehci-pci

[  399.526650] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 69 using ehci-pci

[  405.158653] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 91 using ehci-pci

[  429.479831] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 62 using ehci-pci

[  476.070947] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 120 using ehci-pci

[  479.399984] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

[  483.495970] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 25 using ehci-pci

[  530.600189] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 85 using ehci-pci

[  538.024259] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 114 using ehci-pci

[  542.120235] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[  577.192373] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 19 using ehci-pci

[  610.729509] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 26 using ehci-pci

[  615.337533] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 44 using ehci-pci

[  628.393604] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 95 using ehci-pci

[  646.825787] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 43 using ehci-pci

[  647.081713] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 44 using ehci-pci

[  683.689859] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 63 using ehci-pci

[  686.249879] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 73 using ehci-pci

[  687.017839] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 76 using ehci-pci

[  687.273975] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 77 using ehci-pci

[  691.625903] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 94 using ehci-pci

[  695.977891] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 111 using ehci-pci

[  698.793973] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 122 using ehci-pci

[  702.633964] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci-pci

[  703.913960] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 18 using ehci-pci

[  708.778008] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 37 using ehci-pci

[  709.546947] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 40 using ehci-pci

[  720.043036] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 81 using ehci-pci

[  728.491053] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 114 using ehci-pci

[  748.971143] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 70 using ehci-pci

[  754.347148] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 91 using ehci-pci

[  755.115208] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 94 using ehci-pci

[  758.187190] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 106 using ehci-pci

[  761.506255] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 119 using ehci-pci

[  762.795196] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 124 using ehci-pci

[  765.099229] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

[  767.915311] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 20 using ehci-pci

[  773.803245] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 43 using ehci-pci

[  774.319332] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 45 using ehci-pci

[  786.091299] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 91 using ehci-pci

[  786.603357] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 93 using ehci-pci

[  793.003304] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 118 using ehci-pci

[  796.843369] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

[  802.724356] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 32 using ehci-pci

[  804.523367] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 39 using ehci-pci

[  806.315435] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 46 using ehci-pci

[  811.180426] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 65 using ehci-pci

[  813.228480] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 73 using ehci-pci

[  813.483403] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 74 using ehci-pci

[  819.371469] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 97 using ehci-pci

[  819.883447] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 99 using ehci-pci

[  820.139431] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 100 using ehci-pci

[  827.563495] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[  832.940526] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 26 using ehci-pci

[  838.060611] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 46 using ehci-pci

[  840.620527] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 56 using ehci-pci

[  843.948601] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 69 using ehci-pci

[  844.972761] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 73 using ehci-pci

[  845.474608] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 75 using ehci-pci

[  850.092602] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 93 using ehci-pci

[  854.188602] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 109 using ehci-pci

[  854.444579] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 110 using ehci-pci

[  854.956578] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 112 using ehci-pci

[  857.516627] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 122 using ehci-pci

[  858.284618] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 125 using ehci-pci

[  866.476683] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 33 using ehci-pci

[  878.508808] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 80 using ehci-pci

[  901.036848] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 44 using ehci-pci

[  908.716820] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 74 using ehci-pci

[  908.972912] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 75 using ehci-pci

[  911.020829] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 83 using ehci-pci

[  916.908880] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 106 using ehci-pci

[  918.445921] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 112 using ehci-pci

[  920.492953] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 120 using ehci-pci

[  927.148955] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 22 using ehci-pci

[  929.452945] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 31 using ehci-pci

[  930.988976] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 37 using ehci-pci

[  937.389018] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 62 using ehci-pci

[  942.253991] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 81 using ehci-pci

[  949.934005] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 111 using ehci-pci

[  954.542098] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[  969.902125] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 65 using ehci-pci

[  970.670119] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 68 using ehci-pci

[  973.742113] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 80 using ehci-pci

[  974.254117] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 82 using ehci-pci

[  974.766138] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 84 using ehci-pci

[  976.302127] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 90 using ehci-pci

[  976.558117] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 91 using ehci-pci

[  978.862193] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 100 using ehci-pci

[  980.398191] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 106 using ehci-pci

[  981.422216] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 110 using ehci-pci

[  982.190261] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 113 using ehci-pci

[  982.435153] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 114 using ehci-pci

[  985.262208] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 125 using ehci-pci

[  987.310185] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

[  988.334172] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci-pci

[  988.590199] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 14 using ehci-pci

[  989.358182] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 17 using ehci-pci

[  992.686272] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 30 using ehci-pci

[  994.478221] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 37 using ehci-pci

[  996.782238] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 46 using ehci-pci

[ 1002.414234] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 68 using ehci-pci

[ 1004.974299] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 78 using ehci-pci

[ 1011.118325] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 102 using ehci-pci

[ 1013.422352] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 111 using ehci-pci

[ 1014.702334] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 116 using ehci-pci

[ 1022.126400] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci

[ 1024.942339] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 32 using ehci-pci

[ 1029.550365] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 50 using ehci-pci

[ 1032.367416] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 61 using ehci-pci

[ 1033.646468] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 66 using ehci-pci

[ 1041.839478] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 98 using ehci-pci

[ 1049.518497] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 1063.087506] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[ 1064.622516] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 63 using ehci-pci

[ 1066.671559] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 71 using ehci-pci

[ 1066.926585] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 72 using ehci-pci

[ 1067.183525] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 73 using ehci-pci

[ 1067.438532] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 74 using ehci-pci

[ 1075.119612] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 104 using ehci-pci

[ 1086.127733] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 23 using ehci-pci

[ 1089.199632] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 35 using ehci-pci

[ 1099.439715] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 75 using ehci-pci

[ 1101.477679] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 83 using ehci-pci

[ 1120.943873] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 35 using ehci-pci

[ 1148.336934] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 18 using ehci-pci

[ 1149.103911] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci

[ 1150.895978] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 28 using ehci-pci

[ 1155.248013] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 45 using ehci-pci

[ 1156.783928] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 51 using ehci-pci

[ 1162.161059] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 72 using ehci-pci

[ 1167.536022] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 93 using ehci-pci

[ 1168.304013] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 96 using ehci-pci

[ 1168.816028] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 98 using ehci-pci

[ 1176.240017] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 127 using ehci-pci

[ 1176.752016] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[ 1177.008014] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[ 1179.057036] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 14 using ehci-pci

[ 1180.593092] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 20 using ehci-pci

[ 1184.688113] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 36 using ehci-pci

[ 1186.225057] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 42 using ehci-pci

[ 1187.504110] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 47 using ehci-pci

[ 1190.064098] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[ 1191.081112] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 61 using ehci-pci

[ 1192.113187] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 65 using ehci-pci

[ 1192.881090] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 68 using ehci-pci

[ 1202.353158] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 105 using ehci-pci

[ 1204.657142] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 114 using ehci-pci

[ 1206.449194] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 121 using ehci-pci

[ 1211.057160] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci

[ 1212.593348] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci

[ 1213.105206] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 23 using ehci-pci

[ 1217.969261] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 42 using ehci-pci

[ 1224.881262] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 69 using ehci-pci

[ 1226.929284] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 77 using ehci-pci

[ 1227.953280] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 81 using ehci-pci

[ 1230.513350] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 91 using ehci-pci

[ 1231.537294] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 95 using ehci-pci

[ 1234.865296] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 108 using ehci-pci

[ 1235.121299] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 109 using ehci-pci

[ 1238.449281] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 122 using ehci-pci

[ 1240.241309] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[ 1242.801302] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci

[ 1243.825309] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 19 using ehci-pci

[ 1244.337398] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci

[ 1245.361315] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 25 using ehci-pci

[ 1265.586441] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 104 using ehci-pci

[ 1282.994544] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 48 using ehci-pci

[ 1308.850663] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 25 using ehci-pci

[ 1312.945678] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 41 using ehci-pci

[ 1317.810643] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 60 using ehci-pci

[ 1318.578667] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 63 using ehci-pci

[ 1319.090649] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 65 using ehci-pci

[ 1331.378700] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 113 using ehci-pci

[ 1336.999840] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci-pci

[ 1342.642760] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 33 using ehci-pci

[ 1345.714762] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 45 using ehci-pci

[ 1346.994876] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 50 using ehci-pci

[ 1353.906849] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 77 using ehci-pci

[ 1355.954851] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 85 using ehci-pci

[ 1356.722871] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 88 using ehci-pci

[ 1359.282866] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 98 using ehci-pci

[ 1362.098846] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 109 using ehci-pci

[ 1372.082919] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 24 using ehci-pci

[ 1381.298923] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 60 using ehci-pci

[ 1460.404298] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 121 using ehci-pci

[ 1465.012324] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci

[ 1466.548298] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci

[ 1477.812406] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 65 using ehci-pci

[ 1502.900520] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 39 using ehci-pci

[ 1516.724581] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 93 using ehci-pci

[ 1529.013694] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 17 using ehci-pci

[ 1568.181795] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 46 using ehci-pci

[ 1595.317972] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 28 using ehci-pci

[ 1622.454054] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

[ 1632.438098] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 49 using ehci-pci

[ 1711.799491] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 111 using ehci-pci

[ 1791.416852] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 50 using ehci-pci

[ 1837.241008] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 105 using ehci-pci

[ 1947.834489] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 41 using ehci-pci

[ 1949.370614] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 47 using ehci-pci

[ 1961.907548] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 96 using ehci-pci

[ 1975.994622] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 27 using ehci-pci

[ 1980.602631] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 45 using ehci-pci

[ 1982.138597] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 51 using ehci-pci

[ 1983.674591] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[ 1996.986654] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 109 using ehci-pci

[ 2001.851710] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 2004.666686] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci

[ 2016.698872] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 62 using ehci-pci

[ 2037.179875] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 18 using ehci-pci

[ 2077.372118] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 51 using ehci-pci

[ 2142.386408] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 57 using ehci-pci

[ 2196.925653] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 22 using ehci-pci

[ 2199.485605] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 32 using ehci-pci

[ 2218.173637] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 105 using ehci-pci

[ 2219.710689] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 111 using ehci-pci

[ 2242.995787] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 78 using ehci-pci

[ 2249.394819] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 103 using ehci-pci

[ 2274.239922] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 76 using ehci-pci

[ 2287.038983] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 126 using ehci-pci

[ 2287.294977] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 127 using ehci-pci

[ 2287.551002] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 2287.995978] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[ 2288.441972] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[ 2288.924987] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[ 2289.335262] usb 1-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

```

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

```
fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 
```

Ahí sólo sale una webcam, aparte de los dispositivos root y HUB internos de la placa, así que si tienes un lector de tarjetas, es posible que se haya averiado.

Aunque antes de darlo por perdido comprueba si el kernel está compilado con soporte para el mismo (aunque en este caso debería enumerarlo igual, simplemente no encontraría el driver).

Si no es un lector interno, intenta conectarlo en otro puerto USB, no sea que sea el puerto USB el que está averiado.

----------

## Fitap

Cierto, aun asi antes de postear lo anterior, conecte un microSD en la bahia card reader que tengo y sin problemas.

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 5f)

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 05)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)
> 
> 04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)
> ...

 

No se si te referis a eso.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Pues no debe ser el caso.

La orden lspci te muestra los dispositivos conectados al bus PCI, por lo tanto el único dispositivo USB que debe aparecer es la controladora (podría haber una o varias, eso no es problema). Si tu lector de tarjetas sale en un lspci, entonces no es USB, así que lo que está fallando es otra cosa.

¿Qué más tienes conectado al USB? Como ya te he comentado, el lsusb sólo muestra que tienes una webcam.

--- Edito ---

Ahora que lo veo, efectivamente tu lector de tarjetas es PCI, no USB:

```
04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Standard SD Host Controller

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci 
```

Así que efectivamente es otra cosa lo que falla.

----------

## Fitap

Hola, solamente la camara esta conectada.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Pues no debe ser el caso.

La orden lspci te muestra los dispositivos conectados al bus PCI, por lo tanto el único dispositivo USB que debe aparecer es la controladora (podría haber una o varias, eso no es problema). Si tu lector de tarjetas sale en un lspci, entonces no es USB, así que lo que está fallando es otra cosa.

¿Qué más tienes conectado al USB? Como ya te he comentado, el lsusb sólo muestra que tienes una webcam.

--- Edito ---

Ahora que lo veo, efectivamente tu lector de tarjetas es PCI, no USB:

```
04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Standard SD Host Controller

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci 
```

Así que efectivamente es otra cosa lo que falla.

En tu primer mensaje dices que el lspci te ha dado, entre otras cosas:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 5f)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 2x2 AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi 
```

lo que da a entender que tienes una wifi PCI, el 3 de agosto pusiste un mensaje que dice que una vez te alió:

```

[   74.504645] usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[   81.849652] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 33 using ehci-pci

[   81.936018] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=8086, idProduct=0186

[   81.936024] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   81.936028] usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250

[   81.936031] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

[  163.854755] usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 33

[  164.031532] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci-pci

[  164.117342] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=8086, idProduct=0186

[  164.117349] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  164.117353] usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250

[  164.117356] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
```

Esto... ¿tienes una wifi PCI y otra USB? ¿te funciona el Wifi?

Si es un portátil, no he visto entre los mensajes ningún dispositivo correspondiente a un PAD, ¿si lo tiene te funciona, o lo has desactivado?

----------

## Fitap

Claro, eso me resulto muy raro a mi tambien, porque la Wifi no tiene problemas, pero porque si es PCI salio el 3 de agosto como USB, no entiendo tampoco.

El pad me esta andando bien, y en la configuracion de las X hay solo algo referido a screen tearing del video Intel.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Según lo que pone en http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

el dispositivo 8086:0186 es efectivamente un adaptado WiMAX.

Mira a ver si ves algo raro en los mensajes del sistema que muestra la orden dmesg

¿De qué modelo es el portátil??

----------

## Fitap

El notebook es una asus K52F

Estuve viendo el enlace y en dmesg, sin ninguna sospecha.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Viendo las especificaciones:

https://www.asus.com/latin/Notebooks/A52F/specifications/

lo único que se me ocurre es que sea el fax módem, que vaya conectado por USB y haya petado.

Si tienes arranque dual Linux/Windows, prueba a iniciar en Windows a ver si te muestra que hay algún fallo en algún dispositivo  es posiblee que si es el módem y no lo usas /o ni está instalado en Linux) ni lo hayas notado, pero en caso de estar instalado en Windows, cosa muy probable en el sistema operativo de origen, se queje de que el dispositivo ha dejado de funcionar.

----------

## Fitap

Hola, ciertamente cuando estuve en windows, el sistema me informaba que hubo un dispositivo que no se pudo conectar o se desconecto, algo asi, en administrador de dispositivos cuando me fijo me sale algo asi como "puerto de comunicacion" ya no recuerdo, asique debe venir por el lado del modem, tendria ahora que ver si encuentro donde esta el modem fisicamente en la motherboard y poder meterle mano.

Saludos.

----------

## Fitap

Al no ver mas mensajes "raros" en dmesg volvi a hacer un lsusb para ver que hay y encontre esto:

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0186 Intel Corp. WiMAX Connection 2400m

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Aparece un dispositivo que antes no figuraba en el output lsusb, supongo que el problema sera de mi hardware, no?

```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0186 Intel Corp. WiMAX Connection 2400m

```

Ahora en el kernel tengo desactivado esto que pareciera ser el modulo de tal dispositivo?

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep 2400

# CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_USB is not set

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i wimax

CONFIG_WIMAX=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

# WiMAX Wireless Broadband devices

# CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_USB is not set

```

No hay modulo Wimax cargado tampoco.

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ lsmod | grep -i wimax

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ 

```

Si en el kernel, justo en el port donde veia los mensajes de error, si es la wifi, tuve siempre conexion.

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ dmesg | grep -i wimax

[    1.844637] usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250

[    9.493684] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 AGN, REV=0x84

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ dmesg | grep USB

[    0.566576] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    1.030744] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.030992] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.040287] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.040400] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.040417] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.040880] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.041843] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.051334] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.051446] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.051464] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.051971] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.052366] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.052454] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.052665] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for generic

[    1.122558] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.361456] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.367330] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.476117] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    1.476120] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.476597] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.481727] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    1.481732] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.482184] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.753387] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.844629] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=8086, idProduct=0186

[    1.844634] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.918393] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    2.045399] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5130

[    2.045404] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    2.045407] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB 2.0 Camera

```

Seteo wimax en el kernel

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i wimax

CONFIG_WIMAX=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

# WiMAX Wireless Broadband devices

CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_USB=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ lsmod | grep wimax

wimax                  32768  1 i2400m

rfkill                 24576  4 cfg80211,wimax,asus_laptop

```

Muchas gracias y saludos !

----------

